# Timeline for claims in the reserves



## Jarnhamar (1 Jan 2012)

Is there a set timeline in the reserves where members should be paid by?

For example;

If some troops go on a 2 week course late August and have a claim for a couple hundred dollars (TD, meal, travel) is it common for them to still not receive their claim 5 months later?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Jan 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Is there a set timeline in the reserves where members should be paid by?
> 
> For example;
> 
> If some troops go on a 2 week course late August and have a claim for a couple hundred dollars (TD, meal, travel) is it common for them to still not receive their claim 5 months later?



Seems excessive... check with your OR on the status of the claim .....


----------



## brihard (1 Jan 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Is there a set timeline in the reserves where members should be paid by?
> 
> For example;
> 
> If some troops go on a 2 week course late August and have a claim for a couple hundred dollars (TD, meal, travel) is it common for them to still not receive their claim 5 months later?



It's bloody absurd. Putting a simple claim in through Claims X is a few minutes' work.  Understanding that clerks always have a lot on the go, routine and timely processing of claims should be high on this list because there's direct money/troop welfare issues at play.

Assuming the troops have submitted all paperwork, signed the claims, etc, then I see only two real scenarios: Either the BOR in question is very, very overburdened and the CC/Adjt are dropping the ball in bringing this to the attention of those who can remedy the situation (hiring Cl A augments for routine admin, or what have you); or a clerk somewhere is not doing their job- either in being delinquent in processing claims, or in not informing the CC that they're completely overburdened with work.

"Set timeline?" Never heard of a policy to that effect. It's never seen it being necessary, as a troops saying "I have a five month old claim outstanding" generally results in a brisk tongue lashing of a clerk by someone higher up the chain.

Please don't take this as shitting on clerks- it's not. The issue somewhere is an *indivudla* dropping the ball hard.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Jan 2012)

What if the pay section is its own entity and doesnt fall under the BOR?

I've actually came across claims and kinda laughed and brought them back to the clerks saying yea this guy ant sign his claim he left for the reg force 2 years ago.  Not so funny now!


----------



## brihard (1 Jan 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> What if the pay section is its own entity and doesnt fall under the BOR?
> 
> I've actually came across claims and kinda laughed and brought them back to the clerks saying yea this guy ant sign his claim he left for the reg force 2 years ago.  Not so funny now!



That would be odd... Reserve units don't have a large authorized strength for clerks. I can only speak for how we do it, but all of our RMS staff (or temp help- we've done a lot of that) fall under the chief clerk, pay included. At the end of the day, everyone answers to someone...


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jan 2012)

That reminds me, i have an outstanding claim from OP MOBILE................from May 11 !!


----------



## dapaterson (2 Jan 2012)

Whoever pay reports to needs a swift kick in the ass.  Five months is unacceptable by any standard.

I'd suggest:

(1) Sending an email (or memo, if the unit prefers paper trails) to the clerk responsible, asking for an update, and specifying a date (probably two or three days after) by which a reply is required, cc'ing the head of the pay office.  Keep calm; explain that it's been five months and you are concerned.

(2) If no reply is received by the date specified, escalate it up the chain of command of the pay office, again providing a clear timeline for a reply.  Always cc the person who ignored your initial request, and always forward the original document so the full trail is visible.

(3) Repeat #2 as required, going to whatever level is needed to get a reply... up to and including General.Walt@forces.gc.ca if necessary.


(Note: Email address in step 3 may not be correct)


----------



## Rheostatic (2 Jan 2012)

Log in to ClaimsX yourself and check the status of the claim. Thus will tell you if it is still in progress (not yet submitted) or pending section 34 approval.


----------



## CountDC (3 Jan 2012)

I am confused here - do you not have claims X access?  If so why is your claim sitting with a clerk for 5 months?  if not, why is your claim sitting with a clerk for 5 months? yeah I know, same question.

No a claim should never take 5 months and you should have been rattling the cage about 4 months ago.  Really wondering about the units with the full time Fin (not Pay) clks.  What the hell are they doing?  We did the finance as part timers by hand and adding machines.  Typewriters were the first god send for claims and then came the computers (won't get into the stupid arguments we had with those).  Today's claim is simply doing the entry into claims x (which by the way the member is supposed to do but I understand units refuse to let them).  To give a base line - in the early 90's when most claims were still done by hand a full time clerk was supposed to be able to complete up to 100 claims a month (it came up during a query about my job at the time).  Using an average of 20 working days that is only 5 claims a day. Can't imagine doing only 5 a day. If I had a claim for longer than a month when part time I had some explaining to do. 

Oh and a point  - it is a members responsibility to complete their claims.  If needed they are to be provided with expert assistance.  Been like this for oh since before I joined.  Just that it was found to be easier at the time for that expert assistance to be in the form of the clerks completing the claim for the member.  Seems you are still lacking the expert assistance.

DAP is right - start going up the chain with short time lines of 2 or 3 days (base it on part or full time service) for responses.

Oops almost forgot my in fairness part (although not really applicable in a 5 month case)  Members need to help the clerks with the claims.  make sure you fully complete the itinerary - leaving out meals and complaining that the clerk didn't give them to you does not win you a bonus (other than perhaps an extra month next time). If you do not indicate it then technically we can not include it. Giving a complete time line in an ORDERLY fashion will make the job easier and faster.  Alphabetical by location may seem funny at the time but is it really funny 3 months later when I tell you I never saw your claim (I didn't really throw it away, just thought revenge was sweet)?  

Bottom line - you are responsible for your finances.  Do not sit and wait.  If you had used a Government travel Card they would already be garnishining your wages and have sent a snot gram to your CO.

Why do I feel more and more like I need a drink.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jan 2012)

CountDC said:
			
		

> I am confused here - do you not have claims X access?  If so why is your claim sitting with a clerk for 5 months?  if not, why is your claim sitting with a clerk for 5 months? yeah I know, same question.
> 
> No a claim should never take 5 months and you should have been rattling the cage about 4 months ago.  Really wondering about the units with the full time Fin (not Pay) clks.  What the hell are they doing?  We did the finance as part timers by hand and adding machines.  Typewriters were the first god send for claims and then came the computers (won't get into the stupid arguments we had with those).  Today's claim is simply doing the entry into claims x (which by the way the member is supposed to do but I understand units refuse to let them).  To give a base line - in the early 90's when most claims were still done by hand a full time clerk was supposed to be able to complete up to 100 claims a month (it came up during a query about my job at the time).  Using an average of 20 working days that is only 5 claims a day. Can't imagine doing only 5 a day. If I had a claim for longer than a month when part time I had some explaining to do.
> 
> ...



Take a pill. Not everyone, especially non Clerks, know all the ins and outs of everything, especially Reserve pay, including Clerks.

BTW, how do you get computer access to Claims X? I've never heard we had access as an ordinary member. Oops, just proved my own point


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

I have yet to be in a unit that expects its members to do their own claims in Claims X.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2012)

Same here but I do look on claimsX to see where my claim is....

DIN/DWAN link: http://admfincs.mil.ca/claimsx (I think that's the right url) 

Very easy to setup an account...


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Very easy to setup an account...



Even easier for me to go ask the Cpl at the OR.


----------



## CountDC (3 Jan 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Take a pill. Not everyone, especially non Clerks, know all the ins and outs of everything, especially Reserve pay, including Clerks.
> 
> BTW, how do you get computer access to Claims X? I've never heard we had access as an ordinary member. Oops, just proved my own point



please clarify which part should I take a pill about - the part where I criticize the clerks or the part where I criticize the clerks?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Even easier for me to go ask the Cpl at the OR.



That too Pat, except ours has no Cpl's that are full time. I got 3 Sgt's and a Civy....so...... I just yell across the hall to them now

 ;D


----------



## Rheostatic (4 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Even easier for me to go ask the Cpl at the OR.


True, but I prefer my claims to be processed in less than 5 months. Just identifying an alternative course of action for the OP.



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Not everyone, especially non Clerks, know all the ins and outs of everything, especially Reserve pay, including Clerks.


Agreed, but it's not too hard to figure out ClaimsX if you've ever filled out an itinerary and a claim on paper. It's worth the effort if you've ever had problems like the OP's.


----------

